# spindly leg syndrome



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

what exactly is it? i think one of my frogs may have it. she has a hard time moving around and doesnt seem to be eating. can anyone post pictures of a frog that has it?

is it a death sentence for a frog who has it? if so how long do they live and are they in pain?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Latest I heard is that the cause is unknown for SLS. They say it may be malnutrition in the parent frogs. Im not so sure I agree with that though because i have healthy well fed/nourished frogs and i have had a few sls babies. I was looking through my photos and couldnt find any. I have an example though on my website under breeding. Usually the frogs dont make it past a month after they morph out depending on how sever it is. I have had one live for about 2 months one time but you could tell he basically starved to death. Their coordination and abilty to eat is way off. I hope this helps.
BTW.. if your frogs is older than a few months, chances are its not sls, there may be something else going on. Does your frog have any deformities in its extremeties? That may be an indication....Sara Veight


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

yeah if its not a froglet my guess would be hypocalcemia what do you supplement with?


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

well i just go them from someone, so i have only had them for a day now. i supplement with reptical and herptive every other feeding. no deformities, but it is unable to hold itself up. it makes sad attempts at hopping and hasnt eaten yet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

sveight said:


> Latest I heard is that the cause is unknown for SLS. They say it may be malnutrition in the parent frogs. Im not so sure I agree with that though because i have healthy well fed/nourished frogs and i have had a few sls babies.


Just because the adults look well nourished does not mean that the female has sufficient reserves to supply the eggs with sufficient supplies of vitamin A to name one example. This can be a common cause in tadpoles from females that are not given extended breaks from reproduction. 
Due to the differences in presentation and "cure" SLS is a spectrum disorder with multiple potential causes which also means that you can have multiple overlapping causes. Check out the SLS review in the 2007 winter issue of Leaf Litter (good reason to join TWI) to see the variation in "cures". 

If it is not a newly aquired metamorph then it is unlikely to be SLS. 

As you have only had them for a day, your supplementation regimen doesn't matter in determining if the frog has a metabolic problem. 
Ed


----------



## munchi (Feb 22, 2008)

alright. thanks for the replies. i am keeping the two that seem slow and not eating in quarantine until i can determine if they are eating or not. thanks again.


----------

